#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Alguem que tenha enlace cambium para contar sua experiência?

## FMANDU

Prezados alguém aqui do fórum que já tem um enlace cambium em produção, seja epmp1000 ou force 200, poderia contar como estava experiência com este produto? Se realmente conseguiu mais de 100M agregado com baixa latência e estabilidade.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## EdsonLima

Boa tarde tive em produção aqui o epmp1000 sem sincronismo , batia os 100 megas de uso direto ai entao agora estou habilitando um novo pop que sera epmp1000 giga com gps , mais ja houvi dizer varios relatos dele , creio que ja habilite ele em muito breve dai ja posto aqui no forum , mais uma coisa digo é caro mais vale a pena , põe e esquece , não da problema nem a pau , muito bom mesmo , essa foi minha experiencia.

----------


## FMANDU

como ficou o Jitter com esses 100M topado? Latem cia ficou muito alta?

----------


## JonasMT

@*ab5x2* pra até seus 90mb nao tem radio melhor, principalmente na ultima firmware que corrigiu bug em eptp em curta distancia. Encomendei o eforce 200 proximas semanas posto o resultado.

Meu epmp 100 tbm ja chego no limite da lan.

----------


## joezaum

O Force 200 está pensando em fechar para quantos KM? E usar para quanto de banda?

Estava conversando com uma pessoa que fez treinamento da Cambium ele me disse que ele da algumas formas de operar quanto a banda....tipo 50% x 50%...75% x 25% ou 30% x 70%...achei bem interessante até mesmo se não estou errado não trabalha com Wireless...

Não pesquisei muita coisa...mas será que um Force 200 deste consigo fechar enlace de exatos 19.8 Km para passar uns 50 a 70 Mbit ...

----------


## 1929

> ...achei bem interessante até mesmo se não estou errado não trabalha com Wireless...
> 
> ...


Como assim, não trabalha com wireless..

----------


## TsouzaR

> Como assim, não trabalha com wireless..


Acho que ele quis dizer WiFi, 802.11...

----------


## vitorfagundes

Caro,

Dependendo da distância e da topografia do terreno há tecnologias melhores do que a Cambium e mais em conta.
Como por exemplo a família Tsunami da Proxim Wireless

----------

